# Books...



## unidos (Sep 28, 2003)

Are there any books on techniques of non-American style of Kenpo, e.g. Shorinji Kenpo, etc.?

Thanks


----------



## pknox (Sep 28, 2003)

unidos:

From the World Shorinji Kempo Organization site:
http://wsko.econ-net.or.jp/sale/

From Britain (books and videos):
http://www.bskf.org/bskf_merchandise.html

and an info page about a few different books...
http://homepage1.nifty.com/shorinji/engBooks.htm

If you can read Japanese, evidently there is a lot more out there.  Unfortunately there is less out there in English.  Some of the technique books pictured above are full of photographs, which might help even if you can't read Japanese.


----------



## Samurai (Oct 14, 2003)

The James Mitose book is hosted on Al Tracey's site.

Here is the link
Mitose Book


----------



## arnisador (Dec 25, 2003)

Anyone get any good Karate books for Christmas?

I got some FMA instructional videos and the "Iron Monkey" DVD (starring Jet Li).


----------



## Thesemindz (Dec 25, 2003)

I got Infinite insights 1-5, Kenpo Karate by Ed Parker, and Zen and the art of Street Fighting by Jack Sabat. The Sabat book is super cool. I really really enjoyed it. Of course the Parker books are outstanding.

-Rob


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 21, 2009)

Thesemindz said:


> I got Infinite insights 1-5, Kenpo Karate by Ed Parker, and Zen and the art of Street Fighting by Jack Sabat. The Sabat book is super cool. I really really enjoyed it. Of course the Parker books are outstanding.
> 
> -Rob



I just finished reading Sabat Sensei's book and I found it fascinating on many levels. Being a veteran, I identified with his descriptions of life in the military; having spent time in The Philippines, his descriptions were spot-on. Living near his sensei's dojo in Michigan, I enjoyed his descriptions of that area and his (late) sensei, Brian Frost, who sadly just recently passed away. I also enjoyed reading about his martial arts path, ending with Koie-kan (sp?), a style I am unfamiliar with, but which sounds fascinating. In the end, I was left with the feeling that his path is very true to the Budo spirit, much more than I am prepared or willing to give. But it's an amazing book.


----------



## David43515 (Dec 21, 2009)

I`d reccomend just about anything by a Brit named Iain Abernethy. You can find all his stuff at www.Amazon.com or www.Amazon.co.uk
But if you`re in the States and you want his DVDs (excellent by the way), you should goto his website www.iainabernethy.com . Amazon only carries his DVDs in the UK format and they won`t play in alot of US DVD players. If you buy from his site he automatically sends you the right one for your country.

Sorry about the plug, but I just really like his stuff, and it sounds like what the OP is looking for.


----------

